# Loom knitting, section test



## admin

Loom knitting. Section test.


----------



## Needleme

It works! Thanks so much!


----------



## wilnita

Thanks will check often..Anita


----------



## realsilvergirl

Awesome!


----------



## cindy lew

This is the greatest ever, Only by the Grace of God and many wonderful women..............thank you, thank you.Cindy Lew


----------



## arlenend

I'd like to see such a section as the loom is sort of my back door way of interesting my daughter in needle knitting. So far, so good. Given the interest expressed, I think there would be enough interest to keep it going.


----------



## Needleme

I hope so. I think it's a great way to get someone interested in knitting. Thanks for checking in!


----------



## cindy lew

Thank you.Cindy Lew


----------



## Needleme

Glad you're here :thumbup:


----------



## yorkie1

Great! Hope I'm signed on. I have 2 sets of looms, but don't know how to use them. Hopefully will find out how on this site.


----------



## bwillow

Hi everyone,,, I'm so happy we have a loom site. I hope to post photos of a baby blanket that I am getting started on. Has anyone else got some projects they can post ,, photos help get the looming juices flowing.
Catch ya all later,
Darleen M


----------



## missylam

Just found it.. Looking forward to seeing all.


----------



## jsonora

So excited to find this forum! I am a newbie, very very new. I have done a few hats and think i did a rather good job, unless you count the very first one that i started and my yorkie completely un-raveled... lol...

I am a little overwhelmed with where to go next. I only have circle looms, and the cute little flower maker (love flowers). I want to learn a new stitch, but it is stressful finding "cheap" yarn at the right weight for my looms. 

Can someone set me straight? lol


----------



## bluteddi

I used to have a hoop loom... and I loved it.. but back years ago, there were so few patterns I got rid of it over time, darn it!


----------



## Moon Loomer

Can I put this in Watched Topics? Wonderful Thanks, Moon loomer


----------



## Needleme

I am super new to managing a site, so thanks for your patience. I don't know why you couldn't put it under "watched topics"!


----------



## Moon Loomer

jsonora said:


> So excited to find this forum! I am a newbie, very very new. I have done a few hats and think i did a rather good job, unless you count the very first one that i started and my yorkie completely un-raveled... lol...
> 
> I am a little overwhelmed with where to go next. I only have circle looms, and the cute little flower maker (love flowers). I want to learn a new stitch, but it is stressful finding "cheap" yarn at the right weight for my looms.
> 
> Can someone set me straight? lol


Using multiple strands of a lighter weight yarn works well and opens a world of color combinations. KK round loom patterns often call for 2 strands of 4 wt yarn. I made a nice chemo hat of 3 strands of 4 wt Sensations a JoAnn yarn veeerry soft. Moon Loomer


----------



## houlkashero

I'm a newcomer to this forum. A member of another one - Needle Tatting - and really enjoy the fellowship, tips, pictures, etc. 

I've been loom knitting less that 2 months and am hooked. Can't wait to see what happens here. I work full time and have precious little time to do a whole lot, but excited to learn more about this craft.

Thanks for launching this forum!!


----------



## Needleme

Thanks for joining us-- I am another "Happy Hooker!" :lol:


----------



## Moon Loomer

I just did a loom knitting under Search came up with a lot of replies but not this site Moon Loomer


----------



## darski

@ Admin - Thank you for being so responsive. Youse is a sweetie.

Now - just need to get that loom out and start something.


----------



## piaemn

I've been loom knitting for about a year now. Just love it, really saves time making hats. A regular knitted hat, simple pattern, will take me 10 working hours to complete. With the knitting loom it takes me from start to finish, 4 working hours. Thanks to the person who invented the Knifty Knitter.


----------



## Needleme

Yes, I am not surprised. Admin told me we were going to have to find a way to advertise it to others because it wouldn't be advertised by the main site. So, let's keep spreading the word! I am thrilled that folks are coming on board!


----------



## Sooner

ThinkmI have responded to every page. Just so excited for the new site. Also want to let them know how much we appreciate them to put a place for all us loom knitters. I am still fighting this MS thing ,& down for a few days. But can read all the comments & advice from everyone. That will keep me busy. Everyone have a good day. Take care Sooner


----------



## Txstitcher

Thank you for adding a loom knitting section. I love to loom knit and seeing what everyone makes. This will be nice. Thank you again.


----------



## Kittin72

I bookmark this so I can find it


----------



## granny1

Thank you to Admin for letting us have this site and Needleme for managing it. So, the question is, how do we get the word out? Facebook? How could we get it advertised under a loom knitting search? I'm clueless to all of this stuff.


----------



## lvsroses

I think it worked :roll:


----------



## Hippie Chick

I put some here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-62204-1.html


----------



## lvsroses

welcome!


----------



## Karen M1

I posted some pics of a baby hat made on the red KK loom using 1 strand od Pound of Love yarn. I think they are in the pictures file. I wanted the new loomers to see how small a stitch is created on the KK looms. I did the 1 over 1, U knit stitch on the top and did garter stitch on the bottom. I hope this helps Hugs Karen M/OH


----------



## lvsroses

Sooner said:


> ThinkmI have responded to every page. Just so excited for the new site. Also want to let them know how much we appreciate them to put a place for all us loom knitters. I am still fighting this MS thing ,& down for a few days. But can read all the comments & advice from everyone. That will keep me busy. Everyone have a good day. Take care Sooner


 I also have MS and on the good days I can get so much more done than with awkward needles. I have made bed sized afghans all the way down to preemie hats. Enjoy!


----------



## Hippie Chick

I do care taking for ladies with MS and I applaud you both for doing what you do!!!!


lvsroses said:


> Sooner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ThinkmI have responded to every page. Just so excited for the new site. Also want to let them know how much we appreciate them to put a place for all us loom knitters. I am still fighting this MS thing ,& down for a few days. But can read all the comments & advice from everyone. That will keep me busy. Everyone have a good day. Take care Sooner
> 
> 
> 
> I also have MS and on the good days I can get so much more done than with awkward needles. I have made bed sized afghans all the way down to preemie hats. Enjoy!
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## lvsroses

Thank you!


----------



## Hippie Chick

lvsroses said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome!


----------



## Elizabeth Wright

Im glad to see we now have a loom forum also. I have a google blog that has all my pics of my projects. Im Elizabeth Wright or email [email protected] or on Revelry as Elizabethof4 also on facebook email [email protected] or Elizabeth Ann Desmond. Also there are groups on Yahoo for The Loom.


----------



## Sooner

I have been trying to get some info from Kiss Looms & not having much success. Can get some of the different sizes but can't get any prices. Tried joining on their web site or whatever but no luck.Hope someone can tell me what else to try. Really interested in their loomsbut would like prices before I buy. Thanks Sooner


----------



## Hippie Chick

Sooner said:


> I have been trying to get some info from Kiss Looms & not having much success. Can get some of the different sizes but can't get any prices. Tried joining on their web site or whatever but no luck.Hope someone can tell me what else to try. Really interested in their loomsbut would like prices before I buy. Thanks Sooner


Here is the link to their current specials 
http://kisslooms.com/specials


----------



## Hippie Chick

Here is a link to Knifty Knitter patterns:
http://www.squidoo.com/search/results?q=loom+patterns#q=loom+patterns


----------



## Karen M1

click on the links on the left side and click on the pictures. The prices are there. I just checked. Hugs Karen



Hippie Chick said:


> Sooner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to get some info from Kiss Looms & not having much success. Can get some of the different sizes but can't get any prices. Tried joining on their web site or whatever but no luck.Hope someone can tell me what else to try. Really interested in their loomsbut would like prices before I buy. Thanks Sooner
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to their current specials
> http://kisslooms.com/specials
Click to expand...


----------



## Sooner

Thanks for the info. I'm looking at the different ones of the sizes. Can't decide yet. Sooner


----------



## Karen M1

The kiss looms have a group on Yahoo. Join it and you will get a lot of help. The creator of the KISS is active on there and so is the wonderful lady that makes all of the patterns is also there. The group members are very helpful.


----------



## lvsroses

Thanks! This will be a great help!


----------



## Karen M1

the special is a good one to start with...



Sooner said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm looking at the different ones of the sizes. Can't decide yet. Sooner


----------



## lvsroses

No one said anything about a test!


----------



## lvsroses

I forgot to ask, do you use the KK's or another type of loom.I am getting so frustrated with my loom I want to throw it away!!


----------



## Hippie Chick

lvsroses said:


> No one said anything about a test!


I like tests!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lvsroses

I just tried several times to join thier site and got nothing..which just means they will get nothing from me..and believe me it's quite a loss!


----------



## Hippie Chick

Which site was that???


lvsroses said:


> I just tried several times to join thier site and got nothing..which just means they will get nothing from me..and believe me it's quite a loss!


 :?:


----------



## Karen M1

what kind of loom do you have?



lvsroses said:


> I forgot to ask, do you use the KK's or another type of loom.I am getting so frustrated with my loom I want to throw it away!!


----------



## Karen M1

what site R U trying to join?



Hippie Chick said:


> Which site was that???
> 
> 
> lvsroses said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried several times to join thier site and got nothing..which just means they will get nothing from me..and believe me it's quite a loss!
> 
> 
> 
> :?:
Click to expand...


----------



## SylviaC

lvsroses said:


> I forgot to ask, do you use the KK's or another type of loom.I am getting so frustrated with my loom I want to throw it away!!


I bought a set of round and a set of long looms from Michaels and the brand is Loops and Threads (Michael's own I think) called Knit Quick. So far I like them.
I am just learning so I am reading all the KP threads and will be watching youtube soon.
I just have to know which loom to use because the colours are different from KK's. 
I just posted a photo of my first loom knitting attempt today.


----------



## SylviaC

Needleme said:


> I am super new to managing a site, so thanks for your patience. I don't know why you couldn't put it under "watched topics"!


I am a bit late here but isn't a topic automatically a 'watched' topic once you add a reply? and it stays and you get update emails until you 'unwatch' it.
I know you can click on 'watch' right beside 'bookmark' if you want to watch without making a comment on the thread.


----------



## Needleme

I think there are a couple of ways to " hook" in --


----------



## Karen M1

here are the colors of the KK's from smallest to largest.
blue
red
gree
yellow
the Boye loms are from smallest to largest
green
blue
orange
pink
I do not have the Loops and Threads



SylviaC said:


> lvsroses said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to ask, do you use the KK's or another type of loom.I am getting so frustrated with my loom I want to throw it away!!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a set of round and a set of long looms from Michaels and the brand is Loops and Threads (Michael's own I think) called Knit Quick. So far I like them.
> I am just learning so I am reading all the KP threads and will be watching youtube soon.
> I just have to know which loom to use because the colours are different from KK's.
> I just posted a photo of my first loom knitting attempt today.
Click to expand...


----------



## SylviaC

Thank you for the list Karen. Now I can just start without having to guess which loom to use. 

Loops and Threads (Quick Knit) from smallest to largest are 
Green
Purple
Orange 
Pink


----------



## Hippie Chick

Hi Elizabeth, I tried to find you on ravelry and could not. Mine is Hennaladykim if you want to send me a messae. I would love to see your loom stuff!


Elizabeth Wright said:


> Im glad to see we now have a loom forum also. I have a google blog that has all my pics of my projects. Im Elizabeth Wright or email [email protected] or on Revelry as Elizabethof4 also on facebook email [email protected] or Elizabeth Ann Desmond. Also there are groups on Yahoo for The Loom.


----------



## Karen M1

you are welcome



SylviaC said:


> Thank you for the list Karen. Now I can just start without having to guess which loom to use.
> 
> Loops and Threads (Quick Knit) from smallest to largest are
> Green
> Purple
> Orange
> Pink


----------



## charliesaunt

I've never used a loom and this might just push me over the edge to take the leap and give it a try. Will need to find out all the information needed....it's just like picking up the needles for the first time. How do I begin?


----------



## Hippie Chick

charliesaunt said:


> I've never used a loom and this might just push me over the edge to take the leap and give it a try. Will need to find out all the information needed....it's just like picking up the needles for the first time. How do I begin?


Hi, I have posted some made on the Knifty Knitter looms here:
They are so easy to use and learn you will be making things the first day!!


----------



## Rosenz

Admin said:


> Loom knitting. Section test.


What does the above mean and what is loom knitting. Can someone post a picture of a loom.


----------



## granny1

Hi Rosenz,
There are all kinds of looms from round to long. It is another way of knitting using the loom which has pegs that you wrap the yarn around and a special hook to take the bottom yarn off with. If I can when I get the baby down, I'll take a picture and post.
The loom knitting section test--Admin just put loom knitting into a special section for us. that was their test.
Give me a few minutes and I'll post pictures of mt looms and the hats I've made.


----------



## SylviaC

Here is a link to the Knifty Knitter looms and how to use them. It starts with a photo of the looms. There are better sites but you asked for a photo.

http://www.ehow.com/how_5738439_use-knifty-knitter-loom.html

This should give you a general idea about the ones we mostly seem to have started out with. Mine are a different brand but they work the same way.

The message from Admin was about testing this new section of KP. 'Loom Knitting' is a brand new section of the forum starting in February.


----------



## Rosenz

SylviaC said:


> Here is a link to the Knifty Knitter looms and how to use them. It starts with a photo of the looms. There are better sites but you asked for a photo.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_5738439_use-knifty-knitter-loom.html
> 
> This should give you a general idea about the ones we mostly seem to have started out with. Mine are a different brand but they work the same way.
> 
> The message from Admin was about testing this new section of KP. 'Loom Knitting' is a brand new section of the forum starting in February.


Thanks for that. It reminds me as a child we used to put small nails on the top of a wooden cotton reel and make long skiinny things. I used to spend hours doing it. So now it has developed into this


----------



## SylviaC

Sadly, cotton reels are no longer wooden, so I had to buy what is now called a French knitter, for my GD when she was younger. I never saw anything like that when my boys were younger or they would have had them too.
My sisters and I used to make coasters. I never made them long enough to make anything else.


----------



## Hippie Chick

SylviaC said:


> Sadly, cotton reels are no longer wooden, so I had to buy what is now called a French knitter, for my GD when she was younger. I never saw anything like that when my boys were younger or they would have had them too.
> My sisters and I used to make coasters. I never made them long enough to make anything else.


Try here:
http://www.goodwoodlooms.com/knitting_spools.htm
Home page:
http://www.goodwoodlooms.com/index.htm :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rosenz

SylviaC said:


> Sadly, cotton reels are no longer wooden, so I had to buy what is now called a French knitter, for my GD when she was younger. I never saw anything like that when my boys were younger or they would have had them too.
> My sisters and I used to make coasters. I never made them long enough to make anything else.


That's right it was calleed French Knitting

Now what coasters. Coasters here are people who live on the West Coast.


----------



## Needleme

Hippie Chick said:


> SylviaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, cotton reels are no longer wooden, so I had to buy what is now called a French knitter, for my GD when she was younger. I never saw anything like that when my boys were younger or they would have had them too.
> My sisters and I used to make coasters. I never made them long enough to make anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Try here:
> http://www.goodwoodlooms.com/knitting_spools.htm
> Home page:
> http://www.goodwoodlooms.com/index.htm :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Great website-- I looked at all the looms and maybe see another craft in my future!!


----------



## Hippie Chick

Needleme said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SylviaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, cotton reels are no longer wooden, so I had to buy what is now called a French knitter, for my GD when she was younger. I never saw anything like that when my boys were younger or they would have had them too.
> My sisters and I used to make coasters. I never made them long enough to make anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Try here:
> http://www.goodwoodlooms.com/knitting_spools.htm
> Home page:
> http://www.goodwoodlooms.com/index.htm :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great website-- I looked at all the looms and maybe see another craft in my future!!
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## coffeejo

J,
There are so many things you can do with the CIRCLE LOOMS. I have made little purses with the draw string as a handle. Also you can make the hand muffs (warmers) and manny manny others. If you would like to email me send me a PM and I will send you mine. Will help you all I can!

coffeejo


----------



## Hippie Chick

I have posted hats, cowls, mittens booties and a Kitty Earflap hat here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-62204-1.html
I will add there as I find more and would like to see what you ladies can add too


----------



## Rosenz

coffeejo said:


> J,
> There are so many things you can do with the CIRCLE LOOMS. I have made little purses with the draw string as a handle. Also you can make the hand muffs (warmers) and manny manny others. If you would like to email me send me a PM and I will send you mine. Will help you all I can!
> 
> coffeejo


Yes, I would love that too. I don't have any patterns for looms

Rose


----------



## Rosenz

granny1 said:


> Hi Rosenz,
> There are all kinds of looms from round to long. It is another way of knitting using the loom which has pegs that you wrap the yarn around and a special hook to take the bottom yarn off with. If I can when I get the baby down, I'll take a picture and post.
> The loom knitting section test--Admin just put loom knitting into a special section for us. that was their test.
> Give me a few minutes and I'll post pictures of mt looms and the hats I've made.


Wow! they look wonderful Where do you get the looms from as I have never seen them in NZ.

Rose


----------



## coffeejo

Try your local Walmart? if you don't have one of them around try your local shopping center ( K-Mart, Target, Or craft shops like Hobby Lobby, and Michaels)? You can also find them online. I started with just the round looms until I got comfortable with them! Now I'm having a blast with the long looms!
Coffeejo


----------



## Needleme

Rosenz said:


> granny1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rosenz,
> There are all kinds of looms from round to long. It is another way of knitting using the loom which has pegs that you wrap the yarn around and a special hook to take the bottom yarn off with. If I can when I get the baby down, I'll take a picture and post.
> The loom knitting section test--Admin just put loom knitting into a special section for us. that was their test.
> Give me a few minutes and I'll post pictures of mt looms and the hats I've made.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! they look wonderful Where do you get the looms from as I have never seen them in NZ.
> 
> Rose
Click to expand...

Yay-- a newbie!! Let us know how you are getting on when you get your looms--- welcome to looming! It is fun and oh so relaxing!!


----------



## krankymax

houlkashero said:


> I'm a newcomer to this forum. A member of another one - Needle Tatting - and really enjoy the fellowship, tips, pictures, etc.
> 
> I've been loom knitting less that 2 months and am hooked. Can't wait to see what happens here. I work full time and have precious little time to do a whole lot, but excited to learn more about this craft.
> 
> Thanks for launching this forum!!


I too am new to this site and to loom knitting. Very excited there are a few others i can vent any frustrations i will encounter along this path. I am greatful to the Admin for putting this blog up and everyone who is in this craft too. I got my daughter started in this sock loom knitting, so both of us can learn this together.

I am interested in Needle Tatting too. houlkashero - do you have the web site for that needle tatting blog?


----------



## Justine

I have been loom knitting now for about 9 or 10 Months and I really like it. I had the KK set of four. Just last week, I bought a KK purple loom. It is in-between the green & yellow in size, and the pegs are closer together so that the knit is a little smaller and not so far apart. It makes an adult size hat. I think that a hat would be warmer. I have looked on all of the sites that I know of for patterns that are specifically for the purple loom, but have not found any. Do any of you know of patterns that are specifically for the purple KK loom? Thanks for any info you might have.


----------



## kevin

i have only done one stich for hats and cpl blankets. what other stiches are there for the loom. The knit and purl wouldnt take forever with one strand of yarn. Im working on round loom. any advice would be appreciated. ty

kevin


----------



## Loomahat

here is my playlist of stitches on Youtube. Ill be adding more every month this year... God willing


----------



## larc

yes, pleeeeze continue looming section.


----------



## Moon Loomer

kevin said:


> i have only done one stich for hats and cpl blankets. what other stiches are there for the loom. The knit and purl wouldnt take forever with one strand of yarn. Im working on round loom. any advice would be appreciated. ty
> 
> kevin


Hi Kevin, 
There are only two stitches in knitting, the knit stitch was used about the time of the Farrows, then about 1660 the knit stitch was reversed and is what we now call the purl stitch. Try YouTube and in its "search" put in Purling Sprite or Loom Knitting. Enjoy Moon Loomer


----------



## larc

No problems with it. Thanks for your great work.


----------

